# Inazuma gyuto ?



## Geo87 (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know about the knife : inazuma wa gyuto from JCK? 

I have a friend interested in purchasing it but told them to wait till I ask on here about it. 
Although I'm not a fan of Damascus, they are... 

What's the steel scandvic Swedish stainless 19c27 like?


----------



## Nmko (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like a pretty decent entry level gyuto... i have a 19c27 stainless petty that holds it edge ok for stainless... and doesnt take as much as i thought to bring it back.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 6, 2013)

Good bang for the buck. Newbies like it because it's flashy and inexpensive. More experienced would be drawn to carbonext or hiromoto in that price range, probably. l have a few of these hammered damascus types in my home block, and they've held up well for years. Also, they respond well to ceramic rods, which is a plus for a novice user.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 6, 2013)

I like them enough that I thought of buying one for my wife. I still am thinking about it, but that would just be to get a new knife in my house.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 6, 2013)

About Sandvik's 19c27:


http://www.zknives.com/knives/steels/19c27.shtml


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks guys helpful replies as always


----------



## shaneg (Nov 11, 2013)

Its the same knife as, kanetsune and the gengetsu? From JKI among other brands.

Its a good knife, gets really sharp, good daily beater, very good first j knife and to learn hand sharpening with.
Gets a nice toothy edge after a few swipes on a steel/rod


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 11, 2013)

shaneg said:


> Its the same knife as, kanetsune and the gengetsu? From JKI among other brands.



They don't look at all a like. Not sure what you're basing that on.
Even if it's the same maker, it woun't be the same knife as the Gengetsu from JKI as Jon has the knives made to his spec.


----------



## shaneg (Nov 11, 2013)

Kanetsune, Inazuma, Haruyuki, Kikuichi, Ryusen, Aoki Hamono, Hisahide Hamomo, Sakai Yusuke.

All have a 45 layer Damascus Tscuhime Damascus knife/knives with a rosewood hamdle and pakka wood ferrule, in either 19c27 or vg10.
And all look the same or very similar.
Ive only vaguely seen the gengetsu? But it look the same as the others..

edit*
Actually i mean the Gonbei Hammered Damascus with Swedish steel(19c27)


----------



## labor of love (Nov 11, 2013)

sakai takayuki,not sakai yusuke. gonbei has nice iichi handles now. i have one on order. i think the steel would be could for petty work. atleast if you want a steel with a decent amount of toughness. i imagine the hammer pattern would aid food release on a gyuto.


----------



## Casaluz (Nov 13, 2014)

I have had the Inazuma gyuto 210 mm for a few years (it was my first Japanese knife) from JCK and love it and use it to this day, almost many times per week, affordable and beautiful, and they can put your name on the side...


----------



## kevpenbanc (Nov 13, 2014)

By no means the best knife I have, but I like it.
Well worth the money.
Gets sharp and holds an edge for a decent time.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 13, 2014)

Inazuma used to be 19c27, recently switched to VG-10.


----------



## gregg (Nov 13, 2014)

Benuser said:


> About Sandvik's 19c27:
> 
> 
> http://www.zknives.com/knives/steels/19c27.shtml



On one hand it seems to get thumbs' up for knives, but this : http://www.smt.sandvik.com/en/produ...ife-steel/sandvik-knife-steels/sandvik-19c27/
has got me a bit confused! I've done plenty of 12C27 knives, but on 19c27, so I would like to know what others have found about this steel.


----------

